# Peaches



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We should be good on peaches for about a year. The wife bought 35 lbs. of Alberta today. If we run out we're going to daughters house because she wants half of them. Our grocer may have toilet tissue but he is out of peaches because the wife cleaned him out of peaches.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Now I’m hungry for peach marmalade.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking ice cream if there's any remaining from that party last week end.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Have you ever tried Pickled Peaches. When done correctly they are very good.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

We havent seen any Colorado peaches in stores this year. They are arguably the best... simply amazing flavor. I guess they had a very hard freeze right as the trees were blossoming, and it wiped out the crop. How sad.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Have you ever tried Pickled Peaches. When done correctly they are very good.


I believe Pickled Peaches is what my mother made when i was a kid. I had forgotten about those and i remember them being good. IIR they were nearly like a piece of candy. We had a half dozen peach trees and she wasted nothing so she probably made everything possible using peaches. Canned peach butter on home made bread, and butter i churned by bouncing a half gallon jar on my thigh. We didn't have a butter churn.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our little peach tree really had some good ones this year. Last year something got every one of them. This year I netted the tree so nothing could get to it. I have had so many peaches this year I am burned out on them until next year.

My mom would dry peaches for making dried fried peach pies in the cool months. It just didn't get any better than a good hot fried peach pie. I don't like the fried peach pies made from canned peaches, totally different taste. Price some dried peaches from the store, they are not cheap.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Going grocery shopping in the morning. Peaches mmmm, could happen.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Our little peach tree really had some good ones this year. Last year something got every one of them. This year I netted the tree so nothing could get to it. I have had so many peaches this year I am burned out on them until next year.
> 
> My mom would dry peaches for making dried fried peach pies in the cool months. It just didn't get any better than a good hot fried peach pie. I don't like the fried peach pies made from canned peaches, totally different taste. Price some dried peaches from the store, they are not cheap.


I love dried fruit. Apricots are a favorite when available but they bloom so early frost is often a problem.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Our little peach tree really had some good ones this year. Last year something got every one of them. This year I netted the tree so nothing could get to it. I have had so many peaches this year I am burned out on them until next year.
> 
> My mom would dry peaches for making dried fried peach pies in the cool months. It just didn't get any better than a good hot fried peach pie. I don't like the fried peach pies made from canned peaches, totally different taste. Price some dried peaches from the store, they are not cheap.


I've never seen dried peaches anywhere. Hmm, I have a dehydrator.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> I've never seen dried peaches anywhere. Hmm, I have a dehydrator.


They are sliced and will look swiveled and not a lot of color. Wal Mart has them at times. 

When we lived out in the country when I was a kid. my mom would slice them up and lay them on a clean sheet and cover them with a clean sheet. Dad put a wire fence horizontal between two posts and the sheets were put on the fence. The sun dried them nicely.


----------

